# Anyone use Flomax for BPH ?



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone here use flomax or similar med?
They say issues start in mid 40's .


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

With all of the drug commercials on TV these days, it seems like they have a pill for just about everything. I am a bit skeptical when they seemingly come up with a treatment for ailments that I didn't know existed just so they can keep us in a perpetual medication trap.

A couple of months ago I started to have issues with sudden urges but after I made a few minor changes in my diet, everything started to normalize. It was at its worse when the 2-minute warnings got down to 30 seconds. But now my urges are more like "go to the restroom soon" and I can finish what I am working on before I actually need relief.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Flomax is an actual drug for bph, its been around for a while. Helps the stream.
How old are you Ted?


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

My dad has cancer now for atleast 5 years , drs wanted him on chemo but he said NO.

He takes flomax and said it helped a little but he still has to get up 2 to 4 times a night to barely pee and has to go once an hour or more during the day even on a reduced liquid routine.

I know his ins is excelent and pays 90% of scripts or all, but you may want to wheigh your own costs vs "helps a little"


----------

